# Power King Stuff?



## MarkRiceNY (May 15, 2016)

I am looking for some things for my Power king 16-14. I would like rear wheel weights or advice on what weights will work on the Tractor.

Does anyone know of a hydraulic set-up for sale? I have seen several units on PK tractors and they are pretty slick. I use my tractor to maintain my spread and a hydraulic unit would be a nice add-on.

Last and most important I want a three point hitch set-up for my Tractor. I have seen some nice home maid units based on the PK design. Does anyone have plans and / or drawings?


----------

